# Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte



## bonsai (12. Okt. 2013)

Hallo und moin,moin aus dem hohen Norden

Nach langer Abwesenheit, weil einfach die Zeit nicht gereicht hat für Beruf, Familie, Bonsai und Teich plus zugehöriger Foren, möchte ich mich bei den alten Usern zurückmelden und bei den neueren mit der Geschichte meines Teiches vorstellen.

Gestern habe ich GB-weise Bilder gesichtet und sortiert, heute bearbeitet und einige Alben über die Teichgeschichte eingestellt.Wer mag kann ja schon einmal darin stöbern. 

Die Motive und auch Aufnahmewinkel sind natürlich über die Jahre nur wenig unterschiedlich. Entsprechend häufig sind in den Alben ähnlich anmutende Bilder zu finden. Sie sollen die mehr oder weniger feinen Entwicklungschritte im Laufe der Jahre im und vor allem um den Teich verdeutlichen.

Ich werde die Teichgeschichte in den nächsten Tagen dann hier mit einigen Bildern aus den Alben exemplarisch darstellen und meine Gedanken und Erlebnisse zur Gestaltung sowie den notwendigen Anpassungsmaßnahmen hier beschreiben.
Am Ende hoffe ich dann eine bebilderte Teich und Gartengeschichte von 1996 bis 2013 abgeliefert zu haben die etwas Spaß bereitet.


----------



## MadDog (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Norbert,

gratuliere zu deinem Garten und dem Teich. Gefällt mir sehr gut, was du dir da geschaffen hast. Vor allem die Fotos die du im Herbst gemacht hast.
Hier zeigt sich wieder, was man aus einem Garten nicht alles machen kann. Das bunte Farbenspiel in der __ Herbstsonne ist einfach Wahnsinn !!!
Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht, das es so viele Pflanzen gibt, die so geile Rottöne im Herbst haben.

Ich freue mich schon auf die komplette Teich-und Gartengeschichte.

LG aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Sehr interessante Bilder, leider sieht man nichts von der Arbeit


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

hallo Norbert,
ich sehe es ähnlich wie Frank.
Da ich ja gebürtig aus dem Postleitzahlengebiet(was für ein Wort)23xxx komme und somit aus deiner Nähe, betrachte ich deinen Beitrag schon alleine aus "Heimatlichen" Gründen.
Also, mach hin, un se to mien Jung!


----------



## Digicat (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Servus Norbert

Willkommen zurück ...

Es freut mich sehr das du wieder ein bisserl hier mitmischt 

Vor allem deine langjährige Erfahrung hier einbringen willst ...

Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf


----------



## Elfriede (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Norbert,

ich habe mir zwar heuer vorgenommen, nicht mehr vergleichend und neidvoll nach dem Wachstum in und an nördlichen Teichen zu schielen, aber deinen Fotoalben konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen und habe die Bilder sehr genossen,- einfach herrlich, besonders die traumhaften Rottöne. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf deine Teichgeschichte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Moin Norbert,
bin natürlich auch gleich durch Deine Alben...
es sind klasse Bilder dabei.
Auf Deine präzisere Doku bin ich schon jetzt sehr gespannt,
einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## muh.gp (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Norbert,

Danke für die Bilder. Gerade für einen Teichneuling ist es hoch interessant zu sehen, wie sich die Bepflanzung im Lauf der Jahre entwickelt. Man ist anfangs ja eher von Ungeduld und Spannung geprägt und hofft, dass das Endprodukt auch mal so toll aussieht.

Weiter viel Spaß mit dem Teich und seinem Drumherum!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## bonsai (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Hallo

Dann starten wir doch einfach die Geschichte. 
Einen Teich anlegen ist einfach, Spaten nehmen, Loch buddeln, Folie einlegen, Wasser rein, fertig!
So einfach – so falsch.

Aber man muss sich vielleicht das Jahr 1995-96 im Rückblick vorstellen, zumindest die, die es aufgrund ihres Alters können.
Internet gab es zwar schon, aber im Vergleich zu heute nur sehr sehr rudimentär, Foren o.Ä. heute so gerne genutzte Informationsquellen waren noch nicht einmal am Horizont sichtbar.
Bücher gab es viele und natürlich hat jeder Autor sein Rezept und funktionieren tun sie alle – schreiben sie zumindest.
Das größte Problem ist ehrlicher Weise die eigene unpräzise Vorstellung, was man denn nun eigentlich will.
Ich wollte einen Teich, keinen kleinen, die waren mir aus Kindheitstagen als viel zu instabil in Erinnerung. Fische wollte ich natürlich nicht!
Wasser und Pflanzen und dann schauen wie sich ein Biotop entwickelt – so sollte es sein!!
Kommt euch das bekannt vor??

Im Herbst 95 habe ich dann den Spaten in die Hand genommen.
Auf dem Rasen lag mit einem __ Wasserschlauch ein Umriss, der mit der besten Ehefrau von allen abgestimmt war. Ihr Blick aus dem Kinderzimmer (aus dem auch alle Totalaufnahmen stammen) hat für ein gutes Einfügen in den Garten garantiert. Von oben und aus der Entfernung schien er ihr ausreichend groß. Sie war der Meinung der Schlauch sei der äußere Umriss, für mich war es das Ende der ersten Stufe. Den Meter mehr habe ich gedanklich dazu gerechnet.
Das Aufgraben der Teichgrube ist dann einfach eine schöne schweißtreibende Beschäftigung. Den Bauaushub habe ich für die Modellierung des Gartens genutzt. Früh einsetzenden Frost im November 95 haben die Arbeiten unterbrochen, Frühjahr 1996 erfolgte dann die Fertigstellung.

Die Folie für den Teich hatte die Maße 12x7,5 m. Da musste die ganze Nachbarschaft mit anfassen, die Folie ordentlich in die Teichgrube zu legen.
Drei unterschiedliche Tiefenzonen hatte der Teich. Die erste umlaufend fast einen Meter breit und 25-30 cm tief, eine zweite ebenfalls recht breite bei  ca. 70 cm, dann eine kurze Trittstufe bei 1,0m und eine Tiefzone bei 1,35m.
Die eingesetzten Pflanzen waren die Klassiker aus den Gärtnereien.
In der Tiefe eine kräftig wachsende weißblühende Seerose schön mit Feldsteinen und ausreichend Pflanzerde fixiert, die 1,0m Trittstufe wurde mit wenigen Körben Unterwasserpflanzen bestückt, die 70er Zone dann mit dem nicht ganz so stark wachsenden __ Rohrkolben laxmannii, flutenden __ Hahnenfuß etc . bestückt. Nicht in Körben sondern in Arealen mit Feldsteinen und Sand dazwischen.
Die Flachwasserzone ausgelegt mit Feldsteinen beherbergte dann das volle Sortiment an Sumpf- und Flachwasserpflanzen, stark vertreten eine schöne ausläuferbildende Sumpfgrasart unbekannten Namens und __ Sumpfschwertlilien.
Die Teichfolie habe ich an der Teichkante mit dicken aber im Sägewerk nicht nutzbaren Lärchenstämmen befestigt. Ich denke die Totalaufnahme vom Frühjahr 1996 zeigt gut, wie der Startpunkt aussah. Besser Einblicke liefern die Bilder im Album.

 

Später im Frühjahr habe ich noch Teichpflanzen nachgesetzt. Mir erschien das so viel zu wenig.

Es wurde ja bereits bedauert, dass ich von den ganzen Arbeiten keine Bilder gemacht habe. In Zeiten digitaler Fotographie eine Banalität. Mit analoger Technik, kostenträchtig Bilder entwickeln, ärgern, wenn sie wieder einmal schlecht geworden sind etc. habe ich nicht im Traum daran gedacht ein Loch im Garten und sein werden zum Teich bildhaft festzuhalten.

Natürlich hat mein Vorsatz keine Fische im Teich zu halten den ersten Sommer nicht überstanden. Sogar einige Koi hatten Einzug gehalten.
Auch das dürfte vielen Usern nicht unbekannt sein.

Bereits ein Jahr später zeigt der Teich ein ganz anderes Gesicht.
Die Bepflanzung der Teichumgebung hat sich etabliert und treibt kräftig aus, die Flachwasserzone wird bereits jetzt vom Sumpfgras und der __ Schwertlilie dominiert, einzig __ Igelkolben und __ Pfeilkraut können noch gut gegenhalten. Die Pflanzkörbe in der 1m.Zone haben die Koi im spielerischen gründeln sehr schnell entleert. 

 

Rohrkolben und Hahnenfuß wachsen den ganzen Sommer über atemberaubend. Der Rohrkolben schiebt die neuen Triebe entlang der Folienfalten in die Flachwasserzone.
Bereist  eineinhalb Jahre nach dem Start ist mein Plan nach getrennten Pflanzarealen durch die Wuchsfreude der Wasserpflanzen kassiert worden. 
Den Rohrkolben habe ich beim Herbstputz aus dem Teich entfernt.

Während einer Amerikareise im Sommer 1997 habe ich in einer Hotelanlage erstmals __ Graskarpfen gesehen. Da schwammen Burschen von 1m Länge im Teich und der Pfleger schwärmte, wie gut diese Fische den Teich frei von Fadenalgen und Pflanzenbewuchs halten. Die Rohrkolbenareale waren durch Steine geschützt angelegt.
Mir gefiel erstens der anscheinend nutzbringende Aspekt aber auch das Aussehen der Graser sprach mich sehr an. Also wanderten einige Graskarpfen in den Teich.

Spätsommer 2009 zeigt sich der Teich in einer Üppigkeit, wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte.

 

Allerdings waren die Fische natürlich kräftig gewachsen. Den gründelnden Koi bietet auf Dauer kaum eine Pflanze paroli und auch die Graskarpfen hatten einen unbändigen Appetit. Allerdings nicht unbedingt auf Fadenalgen. Man könnte auch sagen, dass sie nach dem ersten Jahr so ziemlich alles lieber zu sich nahmen als Fadenalgen. 
Bis auf die Seerose und den für die Graser nicht erreichbaren Pflanzen in der Flachwasserzone war der Teich frei. Die Seerose, da hatte ich mir wirklich ohne es zu wissen die am stärksten wachsende Art in den Teich geholt, war riesig geworden. Während der Wachstumsperiode bedeckten die Blätter die halbe Wasseroberfläche. Durch kräftiges füttern der Fische waren ja auch mehr als genug Nährstoffe im Teich. 

An klares Wasser war nicht mehr zu denken. 
Natürlich wollte ich meine Fische aber beobachten können, also zum nächsten Kleintierhändler mit  Fisch- und Teichabteilung und einen ersten Filter und eine Pumpe gekauft.  Das erste Equipment war natürlich total unterdimensioniert. Ich war nur mit dem reinigen des Filters beschäftigt, aber der örtliche Händler hatte nichts Größeres.

Im Folgejahr wurde unser größter Baumarkt  Oase Stützpunkthändler. Also einen Filter der angeblich für 20000l ausreichend dimensioniert war gekauft. Am Ende der Saison waren es deren zwei. 
Das passte. Die UV-Lampe, die zwischenzeitlich natürlich auch noch in Dienst genommen wurde und die zweite Pumpe schafften endlich klare Bedingungen, aber immer noch mit ordentlichem Reinigungsaufwand. Damals wurden jährlich die Filterleistungsangaben halbiert – auch die Industrie musste durch die Jungfernphase exzessiver Teichbau- und Koihaltewut in Deutschland.

2000 habe ich dann die Seerose aus dem Teich genommen. Das war eine elende Plackerei, weil die reichlich verwendeten Feldsteine natürlich komplett von den Seerosenwurzeln überwachsen waren. So lag am Teichboden ein mehrere Zentner schwerer Brocken aus Sand, Stein und Wurzelwerk. Also den kompletten Teich geleert, die Fische in Regentonnen und Mörtelkübel zwischengehältert, die Seerose und allen Modder aus dem Teich genommen und wieder gefüllt.

Endlich alles so, wie ich es wollte.

Die Flachwasserzone war ein Hort explodierenden Lebens, Libellenlarven, __ Frösche, __ Molche, im Frühjahr __ Kröten zu Dutzenden – von allem viel. Besonders im Sommer war es eine große Freude. Fische fidel, __ Libellen über dem Wasser jagend in vielen Arten. Die Randbepflanzung entwickelte sich immer weiter, die Flachwasserzone musste nur einmal im Herbst zurück geschnitten werden. 
Unzählige Stunden habe ich genussvoll am Teich verbracht.

Interessant ist sicherlich, wenn ihr die Größe der __ Rotbuche hinten im Garten 96 und 2001 vergleicht.
Ebenso der vorne links am Teich gepflanzte grüne __ Fächerahorn. Auch der grüne Schlitzahorn, der heute so dekorativ über den Teichrand wächst ist auf den 96er Foto zu sehen.
2001 zeigte sich der Teich im Herbst für mich geradezu perfekt.

 

Aber Perfektion ist ein Zustand, der in dynamischen Systemen nur eine geringe Halbwertzeit hat.
Dazu mehr in der Fortsetzung


----------



## bonsai (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Nach einigen Tagen Deutschlandrundreise in Sachen Bonsai machen wir jetzt weiter mit dem dynamischen System Teich.
Leider habe ich bis 2006 kaum Bilder vom Teich. Erst mit dem Kauf einer ersten Digitalkamera begann natürlich auch das ungehemmte Fotoschießen.
2001 war noch genießen pur, aber mein großer Fehler über die Jahre war das Vergessen des Ausdünnens der Pflanzen im Flachwasserbereich. Es war doch so herrlich bequem nur einmal im Herbst das Grün bzw. die trockenen Stängel  abzuschneiden. In den sechs Jahren ungehemmten Wachstums haben sich die Pflanzen natürlich auf ihren eigenen immer stärkeren Wurzeln laufend höher aus dem Wasser gedrückt. Zuerst unmerklich und durchaus willkommen war 2002 von Flachwasserzone keine Rede mehr. Der gesamte umlaufende Gürtel war vielleicht noch als Sumpfzone zu bezeichnen aber nur noch mit Wohlwollen. Die kräftigen __ Sumpfschwertlilien standen schon ein Stück oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Konnte sie so eigentlich noch die gewünschte Filterwirkung und Nährstoffentsorgung aus dem Teich sicherstellen?? Erste Ausläufer eroberten das Land unmittelbar neben dem Teich, es war Zeit zu handeln. Ich beschloss den gesamten ehemaligen Flachwasserbereich zu entfernen und neu anzulegen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, was da auf mich zu kam….
Jetzt rächte sich die großzügige Verteilung der Feldsteine zur Abgrenzung und zum Wurzelhalt. Kein einziger Stein war mehr zu sehen, alles total mit dichtem Wurzelfilz überwuchert.
Gut anzusehen war es ja bei der Anlage 1996 aber jetzt musste ich alles mit einer scharfen starken Schere und einem Cutter Stück für Stück freischneiden. Unzählige Klingen für den Cutter habe ich verbraucht und abends waren meine Hände vom stundenlangen reißen total verkrampft. Obwohl ich durchaus körperliche Arbeit gewohnt war und auch Akkord auf dem Bau nichts Fremdes für mich war, diese Arbeit empfinde ich auch Heute Jahre später als eine der anstrengendsten meines Lebens.
Bitte eine solche Gestaltung, wenn ihr sie an euren Teichen angelegt habt nicht so verwildern lassen, wie ich es gemacht habe!!
Danach stand für mich fest, dass alle zukünftigen Pflanzen in wie auch immer geartete Container stehen werden. 
Nach einem überlegen habe ich mich dann für die schwarzen Leihcontainer der Gärtnereien entschieden. Mit 60x40cm Grundfläche in unterschiedlichen Höhen für 3 Euronen bei jedem Gärtner zu erwerben.
__ Schwertlilien, __ Binsen, Kleiner __ Rohrkolben und __ Igelkolben waren die Arten, die jetzt gebändigt wieder in den Teich zurück wanderten.

Anhang anzeigen 126046

Anhang anzeigen 126047

Die Fische hatten sich prachtvoll entwickelt, die beiden Filter arbeiteten auf Volllast und die Fadenalgen freuten sich. Eingesetzte Nasen sollten die Graser beim bekämpfen der Algen unterstützen. Sie fühlten sich sichtlich wohl und wuchsen rasch. Sie selektierten die vielfältig vorhandenen Algen aber und Fadenalgen waren nicht ihre Leibspeise die anderen weicheren wurden genommen. Ein Container mit groben Kies in die Flachzone gestellt animierte sie zu einem phantastischem Laichspiel, bei dem sie die gesamte Umwelt vergaßen. Ich konnte nur wenige Zentimeter entfernt dabei zusehen. Die zwischenzeitlich zur Geburtenkontrolle eingesetzten __ Sonnenbarsche nahmen um den Container Aufstellung und gönnten sich ein ausgiebiges zweites Frühstück, wurden ihnen doch durch die lebhaften Nasen die Eier direkt in den Mund gespült.

Anhang anzeigen 126048

Anhang anzeigen 126049

2003 kam dann der nächste große Schritt. Es war offensichtlich, dass die kleinen Filter mit der enormen Fischmenge und den durch die Fütterung eingebrachten Nährstoffe überfordert waren.
Ein großer Centervortex C80 hielt Einzug in den Garten. 
Dazu musste natürlich etwas umgebaut werden, schließlich sollte das gewaltige Ding von 1,55x1,55x1.0m ja nicht die ganze Gartengestaltung verschandeln. Endlich wieder buddeln, Wände versteifen, Erdkabel zuführen. 
Wie kann der Mann denn glücklich sein, wenn er nicht etwas umbauen darf?
Gleich noch einen Diamantstör dazu gekauft. Jetzt war ja ein toller Filter am Teich, was sollte da noch passieren!?!
Das war eine Freude, aber so ein Stör alleine ist denn doch nicht wirklich gut, besser noch zwei andere dazu.  Platz ist ja da, also wanderten noch ein __ Sterlet und ein Sibirischer Stör ins Becken. Jetzt war aber wirklich genug.
Etwa zu dieser Zeit bekam ich bzw. der Teich auch ungebetenen Besuch von einem __ Fischreiher. Mein Nachbar machte mich darauf aufmerksam, weil er den Vogel morgens gegen 06:00 Uhr, wenn er von der Nachtschicht aus dem Krankenhaus kam, den __ Reiher immer bei mir landen sah. Dieser verdammte Vogel wusste wohl genau, dass ich dann schon auf dem Weg zur Arbeit war. Koi hat er zum Glück nicht erwischt.
Bei den Fischzüchtern der Gegend habe ich mich erkundigt, was sie denn gegen Reiher unternehmen.
Neben den für mich nicht möglichen Vorgehensweisen habe ich dann aber einen guten Tipp bekommen. Ich spannte Schnüre in gut 50 cm Abstand über den Teich, ca. 30cm hoch. Der reiher breitet, wenn er mit dem spitzen Schnabel nach den Fischen Jagd die Flügel aus, um das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Dabei würde er gegen die Schnüre stoßen und auch den Kopf unter die Schnüre mag er nicht. Diese Methode war sehr erfolgreich. Ich habe die Schnüre zwei Jahre über dem Teich gelassen. Den Reiher habe ich jahrelang nicht mehr gesehen.

 

Die Pflanzcontainer hielten, was ich mir davon versprach. Den Pflanzen war es egal, dass sie jetzt seitliche Begrenzung erhielten. Sie wuchsen üppig und die Gesamtansicht des Teiches gefiel mir ausgesprochen gut. Nur die Ansicht, wenn man direkt am Teich stand hat durch die Container etwas gelitten, waren sie doch gut als solche zu erkennen. Die Folie war mit Algen bewachsen, war zwar als solche zu erkennen, aber das störte mich weniger.  Die Randbepflanzung gedieh üppig, die wenigen Bäume, die ich gesetzt hatte schoben sich leicht über die großen Gräser und gaben dem Teich und dem gesamten Garten einen immer besser eingewachsenen Eindruck. 
Im Frühjahr 2008 habe ich dann das große Chinaschilf, das zu einem mächtigen Horst herangewachsen war entfernt. Zu dominant war das Gras geworden und ich benötigte Platz für mein zweites Hobby. Langsam zuerst aber dann immer stärker hat mich der Bonsaivirus befallen und so landete mancher Baum in kleine Schalen und die wollten ja auch irgendwo aufgestellt werden.
Der sibirische Stör wuchs so stark und war nur in der Tiefe des Teiches unterwegs, dass ich ihn gegen 30 eingelegte Bratheringe bei einem befreundeten Angler eintauschte. Der Diamantstör zog den ganzen Tag ruhig seine Kreise, Regenwürmer fraß er aus der Hand und weil den Stören der Fluchtreflex fremd ist, war es eine Freude den Prachtburschen abwachsen zu sehen.  2008 schwamm ein kapitaler Diamantstör von gut 1m Länge seine Runden.

 

So machte Teich wieder richtig Freude
Weiter geht es demnächst


----------



## bonsai (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Hallo
Wieso die ersten Bilder nicht richtig dargestellt werden, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Über die Editierfunktion habe ich es nicht geschafft, die Bilder neu einzustellen.
Vielleicht kann hier ein Admin bitte etwas unterstützen.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Hallo Norbert,

auch der 2. Teil deiner Teichgeschichte hat Spaß gemacht und  eigene Erinnerungen  wachgerufen, - Stichwort: Feldsteine.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem Süden
Elfriede


----------



## bonsai (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Knapp zwei Jahrzehnte Teichgeschichte*

Danke Elfriede

In der Tat schreibe auch ich diese Geschichte immer mit einem Lächeln und leichtem Kopfschütteln über die eigenen Dusseligkeiten aber immer innerlich erheitert.
Diese Zusammenfassung bringt so herrliche Bilder wieder hoch.
Meine Hoffnung dabei ist, dass die mehr oder weniger offenen Hinweise auf meine Fehler auch entsprechend schmunzelnd verstanden werden.


----------



## Tinky (6. März 2014)

Tolle Geschichte, in der sich bestimmt VIELE Teichbesitzer an diversen Passagen wiederfinden


----------

